# Advice for a new gerbil owner



## Beagle84 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi, looking for some advice as this is my first time having pets!

We just got two female gerbils 2 weeks ago (Rosie and Ruby).

They really don’t see to like being handled. We’ve tried putting our hands in the cage and they are happy to come up and have a sniff but if you try to pick them up the scarper! 

Any advice on what we can do to make handling them easier? Or is this just their personalities?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello and welcome 

Please click on the link below for advice on taming:

http://www.thegerbils.com/gerbil7taming.htm


----------



## Susanna11 (May 29, 2019)

Don't try to pick them up yet, it's very frightening for them. The key to taming is patience, and taking everything at the animal's pace. Keep putting your hands in the cage and letting them sniff. If one day they decide to put a paw on your hand, keep your hand completely still, and give them a treat. Once they are happy putting a paw or two on your hand for a treat, you can make things a bit harder for them. Hold the treat above your hand so that they have to get onto your hand in order to get the treat. Once they are happy sitting on your hand, you can lift it up slightly to get them used to the feeling of movement. Remember they are prey animals and being grabbed is terrifying because it reminds them of being caught by a predator.


----------



## Beagle84 (Dec 9, 2019)

Thank you this is very helpful, I’ll keep trying to gain their trust slowly


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Take your time I wouldn't expect them to be handleable yet. Positive reinforcement is the best way to go. Put some food on your hand eventually they'll come over and grab it. Remember to keep still and move slowly. Gerbils are prey animals and in the wild keep an eye out for anything fast moving as it's a threat, hence why predators like lions stalk their prey slowly to remain undetected. Never pick up from above or trap them in a corner, they'd rather run away than fight but if you cut off their escape routes they'll have no choice but to fight...well, bite. One more thing, as you have more than one, I'd suggest going at the pace of the slower one. So if ones climbing over your hand and the other isn't, don't go to the next step of taming until the other one is comfortable climbing over your hand.


----------

